# Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen



## MucK2oo7 (23. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Fliegenrolle vor mir liegen und weiß nicht wie ich sie richtig bespule.
Ich will das backing auf die Rolle bringen, weiß aber nicht genau wie dies geht, da die Schnur ja nicht wie bei einer normalen Rolle automatisch verteilt wird, also wie soll ich vorgehen, damit die Schnur sich richtig verteilt?

Danke!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## antonio (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*

am besten zu zweit geht aber auch alleine.die schnur beim aufspulen zwischen daumen und einem finger laufen lassen und hin und her führen so daß sie gleichmäßig zum linken und rechten spulenrand läuft.

gruß antonio


----------



## MucK2oo7 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*

Danke, dass hat echt super funktioniert!

Kann ich als backing eigentlich auch einfach eine dünne geflochtene Schnur verwenden?


----------



## schabau (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*



> Kann ich als backing eigentlich auch einfach eine dünne geflochtene Schnur verwenden?


Klar kannst Du das! Am besten eine Geflochtene vom Dacron-Typ (20 lbs) keine Fireline o.ä.
Kleiner Trick: die Menge an Backing, die für die Schnurstärke und Rolle optimal ist findest Du ganz einfach heraus. Zuerst die Fliegenschnur auf die Rolle spulen, dann Backing an dessen Ende festknoten und soviel Backing aufwickeln bis noch etwa ein halber cm Luft unter den Stegen bleibt, so dass sich die Rolle noch gut drehen lässt. Dann alles wieder herunter nehmen und dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder aufspulen, also erst das Backing und dann die daran angeknüpfte Flugschnur.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## MucK2oo7 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich hab nur noch eine Frage. 
Muss ich beim Drill eigentlich auch was beim Einholen beachten?
Oder wie muss ich das handhaben, damit die Schnur immer gleichmäßig verteilt sitzt?

**EDIT**

Und beschädigt das Auf- und Abspulen der Fliegenschnur diese nicht?

Danke!

Gruß Timo


----------



## schabau (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*



> Muss ich beim Drill eigentlich auch was beim Einholen beachten?
> Oder wie muss ich das handhaben, damit die Schnur immer gleichmäßig verteilt sitzt?


Drauf gibt es keine allgemein gültige und einfache Antwort. Das Verhalten beim Drill hängt in großem Maß von der Fischgröße, dem Gewässer und dem verwendeten Gerät ab.
Ich würde Dir raten, Dich einem erfahrenen FliFi anzuschließen und die unterschiedlichen "Drillsituationen" in der Realität Dir anzusehen und das richtige Verhalten dabei zu lernen.



> Und beschädigt das Auf- und Abspulen der Fliegenschnur diese nicht?


Darüber brauchst Du Dir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen. Die Belastungen beim Wurf und Drill sowie Alterungsprozesse schädigen die Schnur erheblich stärker.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Chrizzi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*



MucK2oo7 schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Drill eigentlich auch was beim Einholen beachten?
> Oder wie muss ich das handhaben, damit die Schnur immer gleichmäßig verteilt sitzt?


 
Wenn du ein paar Meter eingestrippt hast, wirst du beim Biss nicht erst den Fisch fragen, ob er kurz wartet bis du die Meter aufgekurbelt hast. Dann drillst du im Prinzip ohne Rolle, also die Schnur per Hand einholen. Musst nur dann auch vorsichtig dabei sein und auch mal lieber etwas zu früh Schnur nachgeben, als wenn dein Vorfach reißt, oder sonstige Probleme durch zu festen Zug auftreten.

Wenn du irgendwo (Ostsee/Hechtangeln/Lachse...) mal was dickes dran hast zieht der die eingestrippte Schnur eh wieder aus den Ringen dann kannste auch Kurbeln.

Wenn du, wie oben beschrieben etwas Luft auf der Spule lässt, ist es egal wie du im Drill die Schnur auf die Rolle bekommst. Wäre schön wenn du etwas drauf achten kannst, dass sich nicht alles an einem Rand sammelt...
Nach dem Drill kannst du die Schnur ja wieder neu aufspulen, dass sieht das auch wieder ordenlich aus.


Edit: da war Schabau wohl schneller :m 

Probier einfach aus irgendwo ein Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen und dann merkst du schon wie das im Drill klappt (oder auch nicht klappt).

Je nach Länge der eingestrippen Schnur entscheide ich, wie ich Drill - natürlich Spielt die größe vom Fisch dabei auch eine Rolle, aber wenn ich 10m Schnur vor mir habe, fange ich nicht an die aufzukurbeln.


----------



## MucK2oo7 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*

Okay, danke!

Das einzige was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist:
Nach dem angeln, sollte die Schnur unter spannung stehen, oder einfach einkurbeln und fertig?

So, dass wars auch wirklich erstmal glaub ich. |rolleyes 

Danke!


----------



## schabau (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegenrolle richtig bespulen*

Am Ende eines Angeltages, sowie auch übrigens mehrfach während des Fischens, sollte die Schnur abgzogen und dann unter Spannung sauber wieder aufgespult werden.

"Einfach einkurbeln und fertig" führt nur zu lockeren Schnurklängen auf der Rolle, die sich beim nächsten Drill dann überschneiden und damit die Rolle blockieren können. Kein schönes Erlebnis, wenn man dadurch einen guten Fisch verliert (ist mir selbst schon ein paarmal beim Lachsfischen passiert. Frust pur! Deshalb achte ich jetzt immer auf eine sauber aufgespulte Flugschnur).

Gruß
schabau


----------

